# April 2020 Cancelled?



## MikeGlass1969 (Mar 13, 2020)

Just read on the NCEES facebook page that the April 2020 exams have been cancelled.   I thought with the move to to CBT, thing were in the works to take the test at anytime, like exam center???


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Mar 13, 2020)

From what I can tell, the entire months of March and April have been cancelled in the USA.


----------



## Dr. Barber (Mar 13, 2020)

MikeGlass1969 said:


> Just read on the NCEES facebook page that the April 2020 exams have been cancelled.   I thought with the move to to CBT, thing were in the works to take the test at anytime, like exam center???


Not all exams are CBT. I think Civil and Structural exams are still paper-based. So, those are cancelled. For CBT, NCEES is saying to contact Pearson VUE Centers if you want to reschedule.


----------



## Ijoinedbecausecovid (Mar 14, 2020)

So far if you are taking a CBT test, you're still good to go:

*If you already have a scheduled exam:*Your exam appointment will proceed as scheduled unless you receive an email cancellation.

Stay updated:

https://home.pearsonvue.com/coronavirus-update?fbclid=IwAR0oBySmex3zs00x5qvz-jmGUgf2QvTAH3QWozT7kOyWTMYATfin9RpmabU


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Mar 16, 2020)

https://ncees.org/news/


Latest information on COVID-19 response

Posted on March 3, 2020 at 2:12 p.m.*March 13, 2020*

NCEES has been monitoring the coronavirus disease 2019 (COVID-19) and its potential impact on our programs and services for several weeks. With a pandemic officially declared for COVID-19, NCEES is taking the following actions to help contain and slow the spread of the virus.


*The April 2020 paper-and-pencil exam administration is canceled. *


Examinees who are registered to take an exam during this administration will receive an automatic full refund of fees paid to NCEES.

Exams offered only once a year during the April 2020 administration will be offered during the October 2020 administration.

Registration dates for the October 2020 exam administration will be announced soon.

Additional information will be emailed directly to affected examinees.


[*]*All NCEES meetings scheduled to take place between March 15 and May 2 are canceled. *


Meetings scheduled to begin after May 2 will be reassessed as we learn more.

Meeting attendees will receive an email with additional information specific to their meeting. The email will include instructions on canceling travel arrangements and if the meeting will be rescheduled.


The decision to cancel the April 2020 exam administration and upcoming meetings was not made lightly. These actions support the NCEES vision and mission to safeguard the health, safety, and welfare of the public. While we strive to achieve this every day through the programs and services we provide to the engineering and surveying professions, this decision should serve as a reminder that safeguarding the health, safety, and welfare of the public is at the heart of everything we do.

*CBT examinees*
Computer-based testing (CBT) examinees who wish to reschedule an existing appointment should contact Pearson VUE to request a waiver of the reschedule fee. CBT examinees should also contact Pearson VUE with questions about a specific test center.

*Additional information*
Additional updates will be provided as needed. For the latest information on impacted areas, visit the *Centers for Disease Control and Prevention website.*

News release (PDF): NCEES responds to COVID-19 pandemic


----------



## OldSquaw (Mar 20, 2020)

Here's the latest (the CBT exams are cancelled now too): https://ncees.org/covid-19/

*Pearson VUE Professional Test Centers Close in the United States and Canada*
Pearson VUE professional test centers in the United States and Canada are now closed and will remain closed until April 16 or whenever conditions are deemed safe to reopen.

Pearson VUE has notified impacted examinees. NCEES is working with Pearson VUE to allow these examinees to reschedule an exam appointment at no charge. Once these details are confirmed, NCEES will send more information to impacted examinees via email.

My exam was scheduled for April 3 and it was cancelled. I rescheduled it for April 27 for free. We will see if that gets cancelled too.


----------



## MikeGlass1969 (Mar 21, 2020)

What happens if this drags out past 1 year?  Your references expire, is there a need to refile?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Mar 24, 2020)

MikeGlass1969 said:


> What happens if this drags out past 1 year?  Your references expire, is there a need to refile?


That's a good question. I would hope they would make an exception, but that remains to be seen.


----------

